# Olympus Tren E



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

Recently obtained a bottle of olympus pharmaceuticals 50ml jug of tren e 200mg/ml. Wanted to know others input on this. My budy ran their ace and said it was fire and should be no less then best for e. On my second shot today doing a ml and a 1/2 a week. Making it 600mg/week. I'm also running 400 test c a week along with it. Always ran ace with tren so how long till I should feel or know this is legit?


----------



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is a image of the bottle


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 22, 2014)

I never ran the E only A, but I imagine you will know if its legit. Not sure if the E ester acts the same with all compounds but I feel the test E about 4 weeks in real strong. Don't make the mistake of upping the dose too high thinking its not working. Because if and when it hits your going to be way overdosed for about 3 weeks and it will be hell. I had a buddy do this. Which is why I like tren A much more predictable and you don't have to wait a month to see if its working.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 22, 2014)

theattrition said:


> Recently obtained a bottle of olympus pharmaceuticals 50ml jug of tren e 200mg/ml. Wanted to know others input on this. My budy ran their ace and said it was fire and should be no less then best for e. On my second shot today doing a ml and a 1/2 a week. Making it 600mg/week. I'm also running 400 test c a week along with it. Always ran ace with tren so how long till I should feel or know this is legit?



I heard Olympus was good gear. My friend ran their Sustanon and Tren E. 



> On my second shot today doing a ml and a 1/2 a week. Making it 600mg/week.


Also, if you want to run 600mg.. then that's 3 mL (not 1.5mL. Maybe I misunderstood your post..but just wanted to point it out in case it was an error on your part). Good luck.. I anticipate you'll enjoy this run. 

Your Tren E is swinging 4-5 weeks.. Including sides.


----------



## powerlifter83 (Dec 22, 2014)

After 20 weeks the sides were unbearable but it's good shit.


----------



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

I ment 1 1/2 ml twice a week. But yes totaling 600mgtren/400mg t


----------



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

Well just waiting to ride this tren train been over 2 years since I ran any. Wanted to go ahead with this E cause didn't wanna pin so mu ch right now. I do have 10 vials of GP Ace. I would kick start but wanted see if the e was legit first.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 22, 2014)

theattrition said:


> Well just waiting to ride this tren train been over 2 years since I ran any. Wanted to go ahead with this E cause didn't wanna pin so mu ch right now. I do have 10 vials of GP Ace. I would kick start but wanted see if the e was legit first.



You'll be glad you were patient and just waited for the Tren E to kick..


----------



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

Can't wait to see how good it really is.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 22, 2014)

theattrition said:


> Can't wait to see how good it really is.



Wrap your mattress and pillows in plastic!! LOL


----------



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

I know on ace I sweat at night and I need caber and cialis for libido


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 22, 2014)

That shit is strong-sides were bad for me.  Be careful....


----------



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> That shit is strong-sides were bad for me.  Be careful....


Was it olympus tren e?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes-used their gear for about a year-not saying it was bad just strong-they are closed though-have been for some time


----------



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Yes-used their gear for about a year-not saying it was bad just strong-they are closed though-have been for some time


Yah my buddy got this when they were up he got alot of their tren. All different shades of color. His ace was like amber reddish to almost black bit was good. Mines just a honey hue golen color. Just 2 shots in. When did you start feeling it?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 22, 2014)

Probably after a week-after my experience I switched to Tren A-I very nearly got divorced because it messed with my head so much-just think happy thoughts and don't take it if you have any relationship problems...


----------



## theattrition (Dec 22, 2014)

So about by 3rd or 4th inject?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 23, 2014)

Everyone is different-might be 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 23, 2014)

Several weeks. Just don't think about it and it will happen when it happens. At 1g tren a week the only side I get is night sweats. I'd run 1.5g of tren before touching anadrol again.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 23, 2014)

liftlegit said:


> Several weeks. Just don't think about it and it will happen when it happens. At 1g tren a week the only side I get is night sweats. I'd run 1.5g of tren before touching anadrol again.



Hard decision right there.. For me it would come down to Anadrol makes me feel great. Tren makes me feel like shit. Tren made my hair start falling out.. Anadrol never has. Anadrol wins!!


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 23, 2014)

Man, that's so interesting how user specific everything is. You can read all the information online, and yes it will give you a good idea of things, but only until you try it on your own organism will you know exactly how it effects you. While taking anadrol I felt like shit and didn't feel like doing anything.


----------



## theattrition (Dec 23, 2014)

I got 100 anadrol 50mg. Saving it for test/tren/eq stack


----------



## theattrition (Dec 23, 2014)

all the goodies


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice bro. I'm still on test tren mast but yesterday I added some Anavar to help me with my cut but I have no idea if the Anavar is real Haha.


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 23, 2014)

I also took my first ever dose of gw5156 thirty minutes ago. Hope it works.


----------



## theattrition (Dec 23, 2014)

Lol I got about 10 bottles of bold  200 (eq) coming in. Right before summer. It's eq 20 weeks at 600mg. Tren ace 8-12 weeks 75mg- 100mg ed, test 400-600ew (I'm on trt prescribed at 400mg a week so I never come off.) Then abombs 4-6 weeks not sure on dosage or if I'll like it yet. First time ok anadrol. Right now it's just the 400tst/600 tren with a fun bit of superdrol to start


----------



## theattrition (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm on 5iu ed of gh as well right now been the past few months. It's kigs. They have a bad rep.  Sure it's counterfeit but my fingers and hands fall asleep alot lol.


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 23, 2014)

theattrition said:


> I'm on 5iu ed of gh as well right now been the past few months. It's kigs. They have a bad rep.  Sure it's counterfeit but my fingers and hands fall asleep alot lol.


Lol Yea well that's a sign something is in it. Isn't it better just to do igf1 lr3? And you run eq along tren, works ok?


----------



## theattrition (Dec 23, 2014)

Probably cheaper too


----------



## theattrition (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd need to do more research into it.


----------



## theattrition (Dec 23, 2014)

Tren at times makes it hard for me too eat. Eq makes me eat like a horse. Where tren wears me out. Eq makes me have more stamina. I guess it's different for everybody but to each their own. Talk about vein city. Lol vascular it is unreal.


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 23, 2014)

There is no steroid that can make me not have an appetite. Bulking is easy peasy. Getting down to 10 percent body fat or less is very difficult for me


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 23, 2014)

But I am not a competitor nor do I aspire to be, I began the journey with the dream of becoming something like that. But reality kicked in.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 24, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Probably after a week-after my experience I switched to Tren A-I very nearly got divorced because it messed with my head so much-just think happy thoughts and don't take it if you have any relationship problems...



Gob
Gear over bitches


----------



## theattrition (Dec 25, 2014)

A week in on this tren 600mg a week. Only thing I closely feel is starting to feel more agressive. And woke up with a ring of sweat around my shirt collar. Not sold yet. Just use to seeing darker tren in syring. Looks good in that big old jug but skeptical in syring. Maybe I'm just over thinking lol.


----------



## theattrition (Dec 25, 2014)

Mind you that's not what I shot I just pulled out a little to show.


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 25, 2014)

Different oils, doesn't mean anything Bro.


----------



## theattrition (Dec 25, 2014)

Had good tren that color?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lol the color really makes zero difference....Some are darker than other


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 25, 2014)

Send me some and I'll tell you if it's real


----------



## theattrition (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm use to this


----------



## theattrition (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 25, 2014)

Check the batch number.  Olympus goes by another name now so write them and ask about the carrier oil for that batch (if you are really that worried).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theattrition (Dec 25, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Check the batch number.  Olympus goes by another name now so write them and ask about the carrier oil for that batch (if you are really that worried).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If i knew how to get ahold lol. I'm not gonna ask how.


----------



## theattrition (Dec 25, 2014)

Due to only not knowing what they go by now


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 25, 2014)

I ordered from the new place recently.  You can probably figure it out from there.  But don't point out that I helped identify them.


----------



## theattrition (Dec 25, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## kdenes (Dec 26, 2014)

Everything I have taken from Olympus has been legit


----------



## theattrition (Dec 26, 2014)

Good sign. Woke up shirt is damp. Neck and chest are wet. Back or hair is wet


----------



## liftlegit (Dec 26, 2014)

It's real then. Only tren does that


----------



## theattrition (Dec 26, 2014)

That's exactly 8 days in.


----------



## OneMoreStep (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks nice


----------



## theattrition (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm starting to feel more positive about it. Feeling sides little by little. I think I'm about to get hit with a shit load of bricks lol


----------



## theattrition (Dec 26, 2014)

Jesus my face and neck have been glossy the second half of the day. Feel very hot. Yay I'm saying this is good togo. Let's see how I sleep tonight


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 27, 2014)

how would I be able to find out what Olympus goes by now? have only ever order from them (some real good shit) but found out they closed awhile back. right now im about to prep but missing a couple things for my pct but I don't want to switch sponsors... any ideas?


----------



## Jamzy (Dec 27, 2014)

I loved the Olympus gear.   I liked running the  Tren a, Test e, & Mast with Dianabol and HGH.  The night sweats quit after awhile but not the ability to sleep.  Gains were massive.  I sure miss Olympus so if someone  knows the new name please respond.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2014)

Very easy to find out if you ordered from them before....


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

No night sweats last night. But it's all beginning.  I bet by the end of week 2 or mid in week 3 I'm gonna be hit like a freight train.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2014)

night sweats are caused by hormone fluctuations-I get them when I run my test too high with Tren-I take Armidex on cycle, seems to help


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

I take adex 1mg eod. It's prescribed to me just like my test is


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh and I figured it out Johnson by what you said. Don't worry I won't lead way.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2014)

lol-I caught it right away-Olympus had their ups and downs but the reps always worked their asses off for the customer


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent in for a list lol


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got lots from them in the mail today


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

How's "D"oes it look?


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

Still waiting to see that list pop in my email. If things look good I might have to place an order myself


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

I wanna try some other stuff then geneza. I'm hapoy with it just hate waiting 2 to 3 weeks for it.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks good-prices are great too-I will be placing another order tomorrow


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

How long it take to get it?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2014)

about a week


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

Now that's service.  Domestic I'm guessing?


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm looking to order npp and some mast


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 27, 2014)

yup domestic


----------



## theattrition (Dec 27, 2014)

Hellz yah.  looks like they are gonna a get some business from me


----------



## theattrition (Dec 28, 2014)

I can't stop shaking today!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 28, 2014)

That isn't good at all


----------



## theattrition (Dec 28, 2014)

Not like a bad shake my hands won't stay still


----------



## theattrition (Dec 28, 2014)

Feeling anxious


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 28, 2014)

Never heard of that


----------



## theattrition (Dec 28, 2014)

It's anxiety


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 28, 2014)

Anxious is side effect-why I don't like E, you can't quickly eject when sides get to you


----------



## theattrition (Dec 31, 2014)

Bout 2 weeks in. Only 1 night feeling sweaty. And few times feeling anxious. Waiting it out


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 1, 2015)

Keep test low and you should be ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theattrition (Jan 1, 2015)

Well on ace it took me 2 weeks to get ANY  sides so with my body shouldn't expect any less


----------



## theattrition (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone else's forearms get really tight working on ok tren? Just started feeling really tight whatever muscle group is being used


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 2, 2015)

Be careful-I tend to pull muscles on it (but I am old too)...


----------



## theattrition (Jan 2, 2015)

Last night woke up my whole muscle shirt was damp front to back. In the gym everything felt slightly lighter felt amazing. Muscles felt really tight. Guess It's rearing it head


----------



## theattrition (Jan 4, 2015)

You ever get chest congestion at the start of a tren cycle? An itchy coughing throat? I don't feel sick what so ever. Just in the morning and night recently this has been a problem.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup-breathing deep is sometimes an issue


----------

